# Drawer Slide



## Russ G (30 Apr 2018)

Evening All,

I’ve got an issue with installing drawer runners (bearing) in an old built in wardrobe. The top right of the drawer on both two drawers pops out but the left side fits perfect. I’ve checked for square (fine), ensured both runners level and I’ve been shimming non stop but can’t get it. I’ve even taken a few mms off thinking it was too wide. Can anyone help... I’m losing the plot. Cheers Russ


----------

